# Anyone ever use a .270 for Coyote?



## thisusernamevalid

I'd like to try some coyote hunting but don't want to buy a new rifle just yet. I reload, so I can take the .270 down to a 95 grain bullet and lighten up on the powder so it doesn't blow the thing apart. 

Anyone have any luck with this?


----------



## varminthunter

Just depends what your doing with the fur afterwards. Keeping it? Selling it? Dumping it because your just hunting them and the fur has no value to you?
My .223 balistic tipped 55 grain bullets somtimes due some nasty holes and other times not so bad. It depends where you hit them. (hitting bone makes hamburger)For the safest on the furs stay away from ballistic tips and hollow points. You may want somthing like a soft point. Im betting that no matter what you will have some amount of fur damage with that caliber.
Come up with a bullet and go try it, if it doesnt have the results you want, try another one.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I have used a .270 at lot for coyote hunting without any problems. I have also used a .308 too with good results. They key is in the bullet selection. I use a Nosler partition which shoots a nice, consistent hole without blowing up. If you are really worried about hide damage, then use a full metal jacket bullet.


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm

I've used a .270 for a couple coyotes. Used factory soft points. 130 grain. Shot one at 350+ yards no hide damage there. One at 100 yards and right in the shoulder. That one had a grapefruit missing out of the exit side. 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thisusernamevalid

Kind of what I figured. I haven't really started looking for a bullet yet, my first choice would be an FMJ in the 95-110 grain range. Thanks for the responses. 

There won't be any hide damage, I'll just line 'em up so the bullet goes in one eye and out the other....


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

I've shot them with a 270 for the same reason you mentioned - didn't want to go buy a new rifle. I'd agree that if you're trying to do anything with the fur, bullet selection is critical. I mounted my first one but it was essentially a shoulder mount because everything from the shoulder back was missing. This was shot from the deer blind with a 150gr corelokt.


----------



## frostymug56

I use hornady 110grn. v-max, over 54.4 grn imr4350. kills them dead, that's all we want around here. love shooting crow with that load,, looks like a black bomb going off. :evilsmile


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

thisusernamevalid said:


> I'd like to try some coyote hunting but don't want to buy a new rifle just yet. I reload, so I can take the .270 down to a 95 grain bullet and lighten up on the powder so it doesn't blow the thing apart.
> 
> Anyone have any luck with this?


I've used 120 grain bonded bullets without any real damage. I haven't hit much of the bone areas just chest area so I couldn't tell you if they tear up or not but I've shot a couple dozen with that load. I used smaller Speers TNT's but they burn up after 3,500 fps.


----------

